# Amperes por milimetro cuadrado



## agustinzzz (Feb 21, 2007)

Veamos, segun la mayoria de las personas y tablas que se encuentran en Internet, en un cable de cobre, se pueden hacer circular 5 A/mm2 a 220 Vac. Este valor es para tener cierta seguridad de que el cable no se caliente y por ende este se queme.
Pero la potencia que puede disipar el cable depende tambien de la longitud del mismo, o sea:
¿Si en un cable de 1,5 mm2 seccion pero de 40 cm de longitud hago pasar 15 A a 12 Vcc, este se destruye?


----------



## El nombre (Feb 21, 2007)

Según el REBT la Intensidad máx. admisible por un conductor de 1,5 son 10A. Ahora aplicas la longitud máx dependiendo de la caida de tensión máx admisible. 
Al bajar la tensión aumenta la caida de tensión en el conductor. Por este motivo verás que, al tiempo de dener conectado el circuito el cable acusará el efecto Joule. 

En fin. no creo que se destruya para tan corta distancia. 
Saludos

AWG
aqui esta una tabla:
http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 22, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta El nombre.


----------

